# Hello:  LMC 1500 for sale



## hammond

Hello lmc 1500 for sale ,1991 ,seats 5, 6 cylinder , all factory optiions contact for specs


----------



## Bobcat

*Re: Hello*

Try posting it here...
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=9
or here...
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=65

Some of the SnowCat guys never leave their little nook!


----------



## RedRocker

I wonder how one would go about contacting you?


----------

